# Need help



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

My grandma is wanting a Persian kitten. I'm trying to convince her to get a rag doll  since I'm more than likely moving in with my grandma the kitten will also me "mine". I have only found one breeder in Illinois and it is over 3 hours away. My grandma doesn't believe in "shipping" cats- or dogs for that matter. She is dead set on getting one 5 months or younger. If it were me I would go to a shelter and just get a fluffy kitten,lol. But she has been wanting a Persian for at least 10 years now. My grandpa passed away at the beginning of July and now she really wants one!! I'm located in central Illinois(Effingham area) so there isn't many breeders of anything around. I haven't researched rescues yet and will do it after I'm done here. I just don't know where to start for a cat breeder of Persians...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you looked into some of the purebred rescue groups? 
There are some Himalayan and Persian kitties on there,.. I think they are in Wisconsin, but many times rescues will help arrange volunteer ground transport? 
Just an idea...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, we can't recommend breeders here, but there are a lot of purebred rescues (they don't come with papers, so it's kind of false advertising). Petfinder has lots of "purebreds" without papers and mixed cats who look purebred enough who need homes.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it's a great idea... my Ellie is a Persian and has the best temperament of any cat I've ever met in my life! I was initially deadset on a Ragdoll, but after getting a Persian and experiencing them they are hands down my favorite breed... such incredible cats with amazing personalities.  She's like a really sweet-tempered dog in a cat's body, haha. She even goes on walks!

I personally prefer the "doll face", or traditional look. It's also healthier and they have less issues with breathing issues/tear stains that the "extreme" faces have.

I can't recommend where to find breeders, but generally a quick Google search can yield you some results in your area. Just watch out for (and totally avoid) "puppy mill" or "kitty mill" breeders and pet stores. Try to choose a rescue kitty (you can easily specify breed on Petfinder) or a breeder that has the parents as pets and can prove that the kittens are raised there.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

You would be surprised at how many pure or pure looking animals you can find in shelters!


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I found a rescue in Wisconsin. They made it sound like you have to drive all the way there though to get the cat/kitten :/ no way my grandma could do that. She gets cramped After driving more than an hour. I will keep looking at rescues though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would go on Petfinder, I like that idea. You have no idea how many pure breds end up there. I have no doubt you could find her one in a shelter that she would have no idea was not pure bred. Most of the people I know with pure breed animals, including dogs, I have had two, have had lots of major health issues. Seriously, look at Petfinder, I have no doubt you could find a persian, that is in desperate need of a home.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Many reputable breeders will not ship a cat anyway. You need to be prepared to get in the car and go pick up the kitten. I don't view a 3 hour drive as unreasonable, but that's just me. Holly's breeder was over 2 hours away and I did the trip twice...once at 6 weeks to meet her and ensure that I was happy with the breeder. Again at 12 weeks to pick her up.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I drove about 3-4 hours one way to pick up Hachi. I would never had wanted him to be shipped - separation from his currently family is already stressful enough.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I am looking at rescues and no luck in my area. I'm trying to find a rescue that transports. My grandma CANT do a 5+ hour drive because of health issues. So its going to be tuff. If we cant find Persians I'm sure if I can convince her to go to a rescue she will fall in love with one and bring it home,lol.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Some rescues and breeders are willing to drive a certain amount with a gas fee, so it's always worth asking if you're willing to pay a little more. Most won't do more than 1-2 hours, though.

It's also worth periodically checking your local shelters. I found a gorgeous Himalayan randomly at my local shelter when we were looking!


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

Just a quick note about Persian vs ragdoll- the Persian has a double coat which requires extensive brushing to prevent matts. Ragdolls have a single coat which is significantly easier to maintain. I think their personalities are similar though raggies are known to be more playful. They are also larger. We have a ragdoll. 

If you are looking at breeders, I would look for one who "shows"- you will see CH or GrCH in front of the registered names of the litter parents, or a section on their website with show brags. 

Reputable breeders usually have a waiting list, so you will most likely have to wait for one. Any breeder who has several older (8+ wks) kittens available is probably a back yard breeder and is over producing.

Reputable breeders do not let kittens go to new homes until 12 wks old. Many also spay/neuter prior to placement.

Google "Illinois (or whatever state you're in) Persian cat club" and there will most likely be a breeder referral area on the website. That does not guarantee the breeder is reputable but it's a good place to start. You'll then need to research the individuals.

You also want to confirm genetic testing done on parents and health guarantee.


----------

